# Adobe Student & Teacher Editions



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Are the Adobe Student & Teacher Editions of Photoshop CS5 Extended and Lightroom 3 the same as the regular retail versions? Is there any difference in the feature set?


----------



## Daniel911 (Mar 13, 2003)

Hey Joker,

These guys say there is no FUNCTIONAL difference, only specific legal ones as per eligibility/ownership:

What are the Limitations of the Adobe Student & Teacher Editions?

The info is pretty clear and detailed.

-Daniel


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

The last CS suite that I purchased (CS2) in the Student edition had one significant drawback: it wasn't eligible for the cheap-upgrade route. That may or may no still be the case.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks Daniel911 for the link.


----------

